# Low Grade World of Warcraft Build



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello all,

Its been a while since I have posted here. I'm hoping that someone who has had some experience with what I want to know will answer but I am sure you all could be of help.

I am trying to slowly and very cheaply upgrade my computer just so I can play a little WoW and have myself a hobby again. The thing is if you look up ''WoW minimum reqs'' they are crazy high now. If i remember correctly I have run WoW on a lot less power. I just want to enjoy the game without much lag on low settings.

Simply, I cant afford the hardware that it says it requires but I want any opinions on what would work temporarily just while I am leveling, which doesn't take as much performance as 25 man raids and such.

This is just a curiosity I have before spending any money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2015)

Where do you live? Try to fill out all your specs like which Pentium by the model, power supply?  OS I guess is XP? You don't even have a big enough hard drive for wow

I think you better look at what you can play. I just built a PC for a guy just to play WOW and it was $600 with out a monitor.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

I was thinking maybe an E6600 or other, 4GB Ram, and a cheap motherboard. GPU I don't know. I should definitely have enough space on this HD for WoW unless its gotten huge. I would use 75% of the space for it if needed.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 6, 2015)

My fresh WoW install is 28.8gig if that helps 

Many things have changed since the good old days, it has an updated graphics engine that suports directx 11 and lots more has changed in the game itself.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> My fresh WoW install is 28.8gig if that helps
> 
> Many things have changed since the good old days, it has an updated graphics engine that suports directx 11 and lots more has changed in the game itself.



Maybe you can give some answer to my question? Considering you play WoW.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Maybe someone has played with just the min specs? I have googled a lot with no luck.





Minimum System Requirements:*

*PC:*


Windows XP/Windows Vista/Windows7/Windows8 (latest Service Pack)
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom X3 8750
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, ATI Radeon HD 4850 or Intel HD Graphics 3000
*Mac:*


OS X 10.8
Intel Core 2 Duo
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT or ATI Radeon HD 4850
*PC/Mac:*


35 GB available HD space
2 GB RAM
Broadband Internet connection
Keyboard/mouse
DVD-ROM drive
1024×768 minimum display resolution
*Recommended Specifications:*

*PC:*


Windows 7/Windows 8 64-bit (latest Service Pack)
Intel Core i5 2400 or AMD FX-4100 or better
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470, ATI Radeon HD 5870 or better
*Mac:*


OS X 10.9 (or latest version)
Intel Core i5 or better
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M or ATI Radeon HD 6750M or better
*PC/Mac:*


4 GB RAM
Multi-button mouse with scroll wheel


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

Right now my specs are garbage. I can salvage case, cd driver and hard drive. I don't need anything special. Will be running on low-med settings at maybe a 1366x768 res.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 6, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Where do you live?


^^This


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 6, 2015)

Georgia USA


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2015)

If you have technical know-how, I think buying/finding used may be best.  You wouldn't believe how many computers end up in the garbage because it has a virus.  Reinstall the operating system and it's good to go.


Nothing appears salvageable from that computer except maybe the CRT but only short term.  VGA is going the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2015)

*Anything* played on minimum specs is painful. However the guy I built this last PC for was playing on a $300 laptop and was able to reach level 80 at 10 FPS. I don't know how he accomplished that.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 6, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Maybe you can give some answer to my question? Considering you play WoW.



Well im not to sure what to say but i used to play WoW on an intel core 2 quad Q6600 / 4gig of ram / ATI HD5750 GPU, Had no real issues with leveling up to be honest.

Been using the pc listed in my system spec for a long time so no idea how WoW runs on and old core 2 duo/quad these days.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2015)

What budget have you got?


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 6, 2015)

I played on a 3770k igpu Intel HD 4000 for kicks to see how it would play since the GTX 760 on that system decided to take a dump. Was limited to 720p on FAIR settings to get 56-60fps.  You'll want to play on Good or High settings if possible, get something that can handle it at your resolution. Make sure your on the closest datacenter to you so your not introducing additional lag while playing.



Jetster said:


> *Anything* played on minimum specs is painful. However the guy I built this last PC for was playing on a $300 laptop and was able to reach level 80 at 10 FPS. I don't know how he accomplished that.



Boar killing.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you have technical know-how, I think buying/finding used may be best.  You wouldn't believe how many computers end up in the garbage because it has a virus.  Reinstall the operating system and it's good to go.
> 
> 
> Nothing appears salvageable from that computer except maybe the CRT but only short term.  VGA is going the way of the dodo bird.



I don't really have a budget yet because I havent committed to doing this. But I have a 480W PSU in my closet and I am going to save the case, hdd, and dvd drive. I basically just need a CPU. MOBO, RAM, and GPU. I do plan on buying used and the LGA775 cpus are going for very low prices these days. I don't want something that can upgrade to some monster computer but I can still upgrade with a 775 board and DDR2. 

BUt based on what I am hearing this may be a no go. If it really takes that much to run WoW just because of the new expansion thats crazy. I used to run it about 7 months ago or so with a GTS250 and did fine. But I don't know if people are missing what I want to accomplish.

I want it as cheap as possible. I was thinking maybe quad or dual core 775, 4GB Ram, and a cheap but reputable motherboard. Planning on buying all used. I was expecting maybe 150$-200$. Maybe I am wrong. 

DOn't take this as me not having any tech knowledge. Ive done this for a long time but I am just specifically asking about this game. ASking on a WoW forum seemed to be useless since most just buy Alienware or something...


----------



## kajson (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok so I've played wow for quite a while. but I quit playing totally about 2 years ago, I know the game asks for more these days then it used to but most things don't really change. I think for one thing you need to accept that a 40gb hdd will give you huge performance problems if you even get the stuff you want to fit on there done, extremely low hdd space kills all computer performance, you will want a directx 11 operating system so in my eyes xp is out of the question. dx 11 gives performance gains in wow, at least it did for me on my HD4850 at the time.

Try finding an AMD graphics card that has the graphics core next architecture, something like a 7750 or a 7770 will work with your psu, ofc a newer generation of similar card would be nice, pretty sure wow at some point will get directx 12 which will also give performance gains especially with AMD. 

WoW will also be a cpu heavy game compared to other games, I'd try to get a quadcore as opposed to a dualcore, so a Q6600 instead of a E6600, this will give a massive boost in average performance.

I know this is maybe pricier, but if you want an enjoyable wow expierence currently, I'd not shoot for much lower, 2GB mem could work but also isnt optimal.


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> I want it as cheap as possible. I was thinking maybe quad or dual core 775, 4GB Ram, and a cheap but reputable motherboard. Planning on buying all used. I was expecting maybe 150$-200$. Maybe I am wrong.



Well, $150 would here get you something you absolutely can play WoW with. At this point I'd rather get a E8xxx CPU than a Q8xxx CPU but if it will be increasingly multithreaded the Q might be a better idea. The sad part is at least here the decent LGA775 motherboards are going for like €40, but amusingly motherboard+RAM+CPU bundles often cost about as much.

4GB RAM is a must really. Anything less than 80GB on a HDD running Windows is essentially useless these days.

And you really have to tell us the specs you have now, is anything in the old build useable?

BTW, at least here whole systems are far cheaper than the parts, so go for something already built (if it's the same for you). I've seen decent LGA1155 systems go for that kind of money. I sold a decent LGA1155 system for that kind of money. 

For the record, I did most of Dreanor on a E8400, 4GB DDR2 and a Geforce GT530 huddled together in a HP DC7900 SFF system.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 7, 2015)

I would try and find a quad core cheap and at least 4gig of ram then look for an ati hd5750 or simler and it should be enough for you to at least get to level 100 or what ever its at now.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 7, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> I don't really have a budget yet because I havent committed to doing this. But I have a 480W PSU in my closet and I am going to save the case, hdd, and dvd drive. I basically just need a CPU. MOBO, RAM, and GPU. I do plan on buying used and the LGA775 cpus are going for very low prices these days. I don't want something that can upgrade to some monster computer but I can still upgrade with a 775 board and DDR2.
> 
> BUt based on what I am hearing this may be a no go. If it really takes that much to run WoW just because of the new expansion thats crazy. I used to run it about 7 months ago or so with a GTS250 and did fine. But I don't know if people are missing what I want to accomplish.
> 
> ...


I would go for a 1156 motherboard and CPU. For example you can get this set for ~$200

i5 750 - $32
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-CORE-...A1156-T5-A1-/301698091827?hash=item463e9b8b33
HD 7850 - $80
http://www.ebay.com/itm/XFX-Radeon-...I-Express-3-/121752622399?hash=item1c5905953f
MB - $60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DQ57T...ipping-A001-/131589874583?hash=item1ea35e2397

And 8GB of ram is another $30-40. Probably you can find a cheaper board if you look better

You can also build a new pc using an APU for 200


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD A10-7850K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($114.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* Asus A88XM-A Micro ATX FM2+ Motherboard  ($46.20 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Memory:* Team Dark 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($34.99 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $196.18
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-07 11:35 EDT-0400_


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't believe this entire time I failed to mention I have a 120GB HDD now. My apologies, I am hoping to get some more opinions. Going for the quad core, mobo, 4gb, and CPU thats were recommedned sound nice but I have to be sure before I spend this money. SImply, I am struggling in life right now and it was recommended I get a hobby but I dont have much money and never really liked much but WoW. All I need is motherboard, cpu, gpu, and ram.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...U-Processor-/281791423137?hash=item419c13e2a1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Slimline...1-1-SKUC969-/191680664923?hash=item2ca10ed55b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XFX-R7750-C...-Video-Card-/111758857780?hash=item1a0558d634

Was thinking and hoping something along these lines would work? Hell, if I can get a cheaper GPU and have a good gaming experience thats cool as well. But this is along the lines I was thinking. I think maybe 4GB of ram and then possibly upgrading.


----------



## kajson (Sep 7, 2015)

I would really really opt for the i5 750 solution presented, that is a great cpu, ofc you'd need to find an affordable mobo. I've rebuild my dads rig last year with an i5 760, which is the same but clocked slightly higher. Here's a recent article that shows you how good that cpu is in comparison with older and current cpu's
http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/

Check the gaming section specifically compared to other cpu's you were considering, I think you'll be convinced.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

I basically just want a nice start of a computer for even under 100$ if possible. Just wondering if maybe a Q6600, 4GB, and a 5750 will do it?


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

kajson said:


> I would really really opt for the i5 750 solution presented, that is a great cpu, ofc you'd need to find an affordable mobo. I've rebuild my dads rig last year with an i5 760, which is the same but clocked slightly higher. Here's a recent article that shows you how good that cpu is in comparison with older and current cpu's
> http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/
> 
> Check the gaming section specifically compared to other cpu's you were considering, I think you'll be convinced.



Its just the money. I'm trying to do this for as little as possible. Now that I am thinking, just to start this game I want to limit to about 100$ for the parts. Maybe a little more but not 150$. Maybe in the future I can do better.

I'm not even buying the full game at first. Money is tight. Just the first one to start. GIve me some thing to do. I just want something to do.

Not doing any huge raids or anything, low res with just low to med graphics.

I'm seeing 15$ boards and 20$ Q6600s on ebay. IS this doable?


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 7, 2015)

dont you have to pay $15/month? well there are modded servers...


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 7, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> dont you have to pay $15/month? well there are modded servers...



Yes... :/


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 8, 2015)

Anymore opinions?


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2015)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3fz3pg
use igpu till you have money for vga card (by that time there could be better offers so check again before you buy)


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think some people may be missing that I am just looking for a cheap 20$ cpu off ebay. I can get a q6600 for that price. SAme for Mobo and ram. I think maybe a *AMD Radeon R7 250* might start me off.

Check this GT 730 test out|:


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 8, 2015)

After this thread I have kinda changed my mind about even trying this.. Its just too expensive which is disappointing. I didn't realize it would cost so much to just mess around with a game. But if there is any opinions that can do this for 100$ or less I may still be open but maybe I am asking something that cant be done. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> I think maybe a *AMD Radeon R7 250* might start me off.



Oh yes.

The problem with the Q6600 are the clocks, and you can't use the motherboard you linked before for overclocking. OTOH the Q95xx CPU's were little beasts, but they're pretty expensive still.

EDIT. For $100 you should be able to get a build that can play it on low settings. Make a WTB thread in the Sale forums here and see if anyone has something low end.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 8, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> After this thread I have kinda changed my mind about even trying this.. Its just too expensive which is disappointing. I didn't realize it would cost so much to just mess around with a game. But if there is any opinions that can do this for 100$ or less I may still be open but maybe I am asking something that cant be done.
> 
> Thanks guys.


You can definitely get something for 100 that can play wow. However looking at price / performance it may be worthwhile to try and save an extra 50 and then buy the new system. Now of course I don't know your financial situation and if you think this impossible or will take too long then I am sure we can help you to make something. My problem is since I am not from the US except eBay I don't know where to easily look for old parts to help you out.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 8, 2015)

Frick said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> The problem with the Q6600 are the clocks, and you can't use the motherboard you linked before for overclocking. OTOH the Q95xx CPU's were little beasts, but they're pretty expensive still.
> 
> EDIT. For $100 you should be able to get a build that can play it on low settings. Make a WTB thread in the Sale forums here and see if anyone has something low end.



Can you recommend a cheaper GPU, maybe check ebay for me? I find it to be the lowest prices for hardware. Used is fine and I will make the thread to see whats out there.

Maybe I will have to play on low for a while? My resolution will not be any more than 1440x900 and probably less.

I want something to play on for a few months til I can do better.

The Q6600s are 20$ on eBay. Motherboards are like 20-35$. 4GB Ram 10-15$. I have to decide on the cheapest GPU right now. I also will need a case and pay 20$ to play the game. MY top line is like 125$ to 150$ and I know that's tight but I can leave the computer out of the case for a while or something. I just want something to do... I have no hobbies or anything to do right now, I am disabled.

EDIT: 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cheap-beginner-wow-system-cpu-mobo-etc.215859/


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 9, 2015)

i mean, i have a blatant bias against MMOs & also against monthly fees & the corporate entity that is activision blizzard, to me this sounds like a terrible idea... how many months are you going to be paying? i also dont get the motivation, to mess around in 'a hobby' (one that is full of thousands of choices, some free)?

can you find a q9*** rather than a q6*** cpu? i have my q9550 overclocked to 3.6ghz, yes  some games are cpu limited but it's not terrible


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 9, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Can you recommend a cheaper GPU, maybe check ebay for me? I find it to be the lowest prices for hardware. Used is fine and I will make the thread to see whats out there.
> 
> Maybe I will have to play on low for a while? My resolution will not be any more than 1440x900 and probably less.
> 
> ...


You mentioned you have 430W PSU. Can you give us the model and maker so I can know what kind of GPU I can recommend. For now I would go for this:

i5 + MB for $50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Compaq-8...660-3-33GHz-/141764650047?hash=item2101d4e43f
And this Ram for $16
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
This leaves another $40 for GPU and you will need a cooler if you dont have one but those go for <10$


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You mentioned you have 430W PSU. Can you give us the model and maker so I can know what kind of GPU I can recommend. For now I would go for this:
> 
> i5 + MB for $50
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Compaq-8...660-3-33GHz-/141764650047?hash=item2101d4e43f
> ...




Maybe a Q6600 + Mobo (35$) to save more money to put towards GPU? Or just save some money period. :/


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 9, 2015)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/13595399870


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 9, 2015)

This is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170014








It seems that my cheapest options so far are the Q8200 or other quad 775 + Cheap OEM motherboard + 4GB DDR3 + 30$ or so GPU

Or going with an APU possibly AMD 6400K and the same other components except the dedicated GPU.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 9, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> This is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much is that Q8200 + MB set? Also that PSU is really bad so i wouldn't count on it powering even an old high end vga


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> This is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, that 3.3 and 5 ampage is hilarious. That's P4 style PSU's at their finest. I would start looking for another PSU.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 9, 2015)

Well that cost makes this impossible for me right now. Thanks for everyones help.

If I can know just one last thing.. If a miracle happens and I can get a better psu, what GPU would be best for me?


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 9, 2015)

https://macon.craigslist.org/sys/5199789419.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2015)

https://macon.craigslist.org/syd/5209218128.html


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 10, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://macon.craigslist.org/syd/5209218128.html



I can get that hardware for a little cheaper. Was a good find though and I sent them an email to see if they are flexible with pricing.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> How much is that Q8200 + MB set? Also that PSU is really bad so i wouldn't count on it powering even an old high end vga



Its about 35-40$. I can get a e8400 and motherboard for about 30$.

Other considerable options that I am asking if will work with my PSU is maybe an APU like the 6400k or even a heap Intel HD 4600 integrated.

Ive checked everywhere for a desktop for cheap to start with and in most if not all cases I can get the hardware cheaper if bought separate. 

THey also have PSUs cheap on ebay. So if I can go the E8400 and mobo for 25$ then I can probably afford a new PSU.

http://www.ebay.com/cln/cc_harper/beginner-wow-with-oc-options/232326019017


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2015)

Messing with this old stuff its easy to get burned. I've been down that road of trying to put old parts together and it rarely is a deal. Just start saving your money for new.
Its really the best route. Until then find something that will paly on your current system


----------



## a_ump (Sep 10, 2015)

i know there's a... amd 720x3 BE+mobo+HD 7770?(one of those in that range) for like $150 in our FS forum; i'll try to dig it up.

EDIT:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mobos-cpus-ram-and-7950-video-card.214074/
the PII 720 BE+mobo is $90, he's dropped the price once, the HD 7950(which i myself am eyeballing) is only $120, i'm betting he'd let it all go $200 shipping included.

EDIT 2:
ball park of $120 max then, i see. still, browse that whole thread and ask, worst he can do is say no.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> I can get that hardware for a little cheaper. Was a good find though and I sent them an email to see if they are flexible with pricing.





Jetster said:


> Messing with this old stuff its easy to get burned. I've been down that road of trying to put old parts together and it rarely is a deal. Just start saving your money for new.
> Its really the best route. Until then find something that will paly on your current system


That particular link was to someone who "refurbishes" systems.  I wouldn't be surprised if you can get a 90 day warranty out of him.


cameronh779 said:


> This is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10688


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2015)

So, what did you do?


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

I ended up getting a 5670, E8400, Intel Board, 4GB DDR2 for around 55$.

Next move is a PSU.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 18, 2015)

not bad. should def allow wow gameplay, esp at 1280x1024/720p res.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

a_ump said:


> not bad. should def allow wow gameplay, esp at 1280x1024/720p res.



Hoping so!


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Hoping so!



Would be nice with a follow up to hear what kind of performance you get at what settings!


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been running WoW on Fair to Good and never going below 30 fps at 1280x1024. Occasionally it gets up to 100fps in certain scenarios. It plays great! Hoping to get a GTX 260 216 from a friend to help performance.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 21, 2015)

kajson said:


> WoW will also be a cpu heavy game compared to other games, I'd try to get a quadcore as opposed to a dualcore, so a Q6600 instead of a E6600, this will give a massive boost in average performance.


Not so much anymore. Since the release of Warlords of Draenor last November, they have balanced it between CPU and GPU. It's not as heavy on the CPU anymore.



kn00tcn said:


> dont you have to pay $15/month? well there are modded servers...


If youre good with making money in game, you can "buy" a WoW token off the auction house for around 20-30k gold which will give you a month of time.

Wish I would have caught this sooner though. I have a 256GB SSD, Asus motherboard, and an i5 2500k CPU that I need to sell since I upgraded to Skylake.


----------

